# Catherization and 99233 Subsequent Care



## louwho1 (Jun 25, 2009)

If the patient had a Heart Cath in the morning then later the same doctors returns to check on patient & dictate a progress- follow up note  can that doctor bill a 99233 along with biliing for the heart cath 93510 ?

Thank you.


----------



## LMCODER (Jun 25, 2009)

No, you cannot bill a subsequent visit. There is a one day global period for the heart cath. And any visits done on the same day as the cath would be included in this.


----------



## heatheralayna (Jul 7, 2009)

The only time we bill a subsequent on the same day as a cath is if the decision for the cath is made at that visit, then we add -25 to the visit, and bill the cath


----------

